
Tech Diets Catch on with Apple Executives, Facebook Billionaires and Googlers - kevinyen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-05/tech-diets-catch-on-with-apple-executives-facebook-billionaires-and-googlers
======
hindsightRegret
Kinda ironic that their technologies are the principal drivers of tech and
internet addiction.

